# [German NR] Cornelius Dieckmann - 3x3x3 Average - 7.85



## Yes We Can! (Jun 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;aVV8xvUChiU]http://youtu.be/aVV8xvUChiU[/video]

8.12, 7.83+2, 7.38, 6.77, 8.04

There is no video of the first solve.
Cube: Gans (Gan357) The guy who manufactures the cube took the video. Thanks for that! Also thanks to James Molloy for lending me the cube and then giving it to me afterwards!

This is actually really good for me. The reason why I have this expression :/ throughout the average is because of the second solve which was a classic Cornelius. It should have been a sub-7 solve which would have made it a ~7.4 European record average. LL was an easy ZBLL case.
After the 7.38 solve James said "I'm so sad for you" haha.
But I've said this before, I won't complain. I'm honestly really happy I got sub-8 average at last (three even!) and the German record back.
Ranked 5th at the world and third in Europe.

Results: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ll+Results&competitionId=NottinghamSummer2014

tl;dr I'm happy about this.


----------



## kcl (Jun 16, 2014)

Awesome job! I love your turning


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Vossy (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice Conny! Congrats! Why no reaction at the 6.77?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice job!

I wonder what would have happened if he got the 6.77 at a Polish competition (lol crowd eruption)


----------



## Ollie (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice job, brah!


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 16, 2014)

gan 357 = Gans III 57mm?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 17, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> gan 357 = Gans III 57mm?



Gans 357 sounds like a sweet gun.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow, three sub-8 averages in a competition is very impressive. Congrats!


----------



## RayLam (Jun 17, 2014)

it's said that you just tried using gan357 for a while then broke record good



Petro Leum said:


> gan 357 = Gans III 57mm?



no.gan3 has two sizes.one is 55mm,the other one is 57mm.So the "3" means "3x3 cube",and 57 means 57mm


----------



## mati1242 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it was the one with rounded stickers.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 17, 2014)

I too was given a Gan357 on the saturday. I broke my personal all time best avg5 an hour later, then smashed my official PB the next day and got a sub15 average. 

The cube is just amazing.


----------



## mati1242 (Jun 17, 2014)

Forgot to say - really good average. 
I'm interested in this cube for a long time now. 
Cornelius what do you think about this cube?


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 17, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> the next day and got a sub15 average.



Nice!! yeah, it is great cube.

Also, Cornelius that is an inspiring video. Solving the cube, thinking it is solved, dropping it, seeing it is not solved, picked up again, solve, drop and stop timer in 7.xx That is just amazing..


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for the nice words!

Yeah, the cube is really good. It's my main right now. I used an Aolong for the first two rounds and a Gans in the final.
The Gans is really fast and has beautiful corner cutting. I put shock oil in it which made it even better.
The Aolong is also really, really good. It's like an F2 without the flaws of an F2. Put some Maru in it and it's beautiful.

As for the "no reaction" thing, itwas just because I realised I could have had a counting 6 if I had finished that 7.83+2 properly. But like I said, I'm actually very happy with this.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 19, 2014)

This is amazing. Beautiful average.


----------



## maps600 (Jun 19, 2014)

This is amazing. It's funny how this would have been third in the world just a few months ago. Much GJ to you.


----------



## rowehessler (Jun 19, 2014)

did you get lucky with OLL on the 7.38 and the 6.77 or did you know it would skip? congrats


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 19, 2014)

Reconstructions please? Solves look so awesome, I want your turning.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks guys.



rowehessler said:


> did you get lucky with OLL on the 7.38 and the 6.77 or did you know it would skip? congrats



7.38 was just a regular OLL with no F2L-OLL transition. 6.77 was a skip.


----------

